# Best Curado?



## devand

Of the three which is the best curado: old green cu-200, 200dsv, or the new 200e7?


----------



## Bantam1

The 200E7 is my favorite of the bunch. I used to really like the old Curado 200BSF, but this E7 has made me forget about it.


----------



## Dipsay

I'd have to say the 200BSF is my fav of the bunch. Not saying that I dont like the 200E, I got one. But i really Love that 200BSF...Dip


----------



## BMTAngler

I havent gotten to use the BSF before so I cant say anything about that model. The regular 200Bs I love, I really like the 100Bs actually.
But the new E7 is awesome.


----------



## Horseshoe Dozer

Love the new E7 so much I went back and bought another one.


----------



## goodwood

this **** thread is gonna make me buy an E7. I love the bantams.


----------



## Gilbert

goodwood said:


> this **** thread is gonna make me buy an E7. I love the bantams.


the E7 is real nice but it takes second to my BSF.


----------



## JohnAkaB

E7 is my first Shimano coming from Abu 5500, i LOVE IT


----------



## devand

What is the difference between the 200 b and the 200 bsf?


----------



## Bantam1

The BSF is a Super Free model reel. This used our Super Free system that we offer today.


----------



## goodwood

Bantam1 said:


> The BSF is a Super Free model reel. This used our Super Free system that we offer today.


if the spool has the super free sticker on there does it mean it has that feature? also I don't know what super free does.


----------



## Bueno Suerte

I have all three. E7 is the winner by a long shot. Some say the Citica is the same, I dont think so.


----------



## Bantam1

The SF model has a bearing supported pinion gear. The regular B model did not have this feature. What this does is ensure that the pinion gear does not contact the spool shaft during casting. This means less friction and reduced casting effort.


----------



## Sawblade

I have both the 200BSF and the 200E7. They were both supertuned, and casting distance seems "about" the same. The E7 may have a slight edge in distance, but it is not very much. The biggest difference that I have noticed is in the ergonomics of how I hold the E7. It's lower profile and smaller size make it more comfortable to fish, and fatigue in my left hand is significantly reduced. I have fairly large hands and never noticed anything until I tried a friend's E7. If you don't want to spend the money, do not let anyone talk you into trying their E7. I ended up buying two of them, and carry the 200BSF only as a backup/loaner now.


----------



## peelin' drag

Yup, I messed up. Held one in my hands. Sold 2 Daiwa Inshore Coastals that I had barely used to buy 1 Curado E7 and gonna put 20lb Fins Windtamer on it. Now it's 2 old greenies, 1 citica and the E7. I'm a blessed man.


Sawblade said:


> I have both the 200BSF and the 200E7. They were both supertuned, and casting distance seems "about" the same. The E7 may have a slight edge in distance, but it is not very much. The biggest difference that I have noticed is in the ergonomics of how I hold the E7. It's lower profile and smaller size make it more comfortable to fish, and fatigue in my left hand is significantly reduced. I have fairly large hands and never noticed anything until I tried a friend's E7. If you don't want to spend the money, do not let anyone talk you into trying their E7. I ended up buying two of them, and carry the 200BSF only as a backup/loaner now.


----------



## TXplugger

The new E7 is the shiz!!! Have had the old greenies, the chronarchs and a core and the E7 takes the cake.


----------



## impulse

Bantam1 said:


> The 200E7 is my favorite of the bunch. I used to really like the old Curado 200BSF, but this E7 has made me forget about it.


Could that be because you don't sell 'em any more?

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## driftfish20

200BSF!


----------



## Bocephus

I have B's, D's & E's....the D's are my favorite.


----------



## RB II

The old green 200b's are almost indestructible and they perform great. The 200bsf casts a little farther between the two, IMO and my favorite between these two but not by much. I don't have an E, so can't say.


----------



## Bantam1

impulse said:


> Could that be because you don't sell 'em any more?
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist.


I still have my first Curado 200B that I owned prior to working here. They were great for the time. The new stuff just beats it in every way.


----------



## Mg50

Still use my 200B first baitcaster I bought myself. It does lack the refinement of the E which is a great reel as well. The B is like a timex just keeps on ticken. I use it on a Hvy pwr rod with 30lb pp for surf days. 50mg for inshore but have used my father E7 before top notch reel. If a US version of the scorpion (curado) is announced at ICAST it will make a great back up to the 50. Or who know the old mg might get retired.


----------



## 24Buds

driftfish20 said:


> 200BSF!


 I agree. I think they are next to bullet proof. Mine has been to the dark side and back many times. dunked, dropped in the sand, bounced in the bed of the truck and dunked again. A little fresh water, a drop of oil and back to new. Great reels IMO!


----------



## Nocturnal

Bocephus said:


> I have B's, D's & E's....the D's are my favorite.


Agreed.


----------



## big_zugie

feel like you cant go wrong with any curado


----------



## llred

Well I learned something new today. I use my bsf for bass fishing. The problem is I don't bass fish much so that beast is coming with me to the bay next time.


----------



## jboogerfinger

E7 all the way. I used to really like the first gen ones, but the e7s are just way better. The 2nd gen ones (d's) were way too heavy IMO. FYI I cut my teeth on a bantam 100 when I was a kid.


----------



## jboogerfinger

Bantam1 said:


> I still have my first Curado 200B that I owned prior to working here. They were great for the time. The new stuff just beats it in every way.


X2. Still got mine I just don't use em. Feel weird big compared to the e7.


----------



## cva34

*KIT*



Bantam1 said:


> The BSF is a Super Free model reel. This used our Super Free system that we offer today.


 Is it possible to or feasable to buy a kit or whatever to UPGRADE a 200b to a 200BSF??????????..THANKS .....CVA34


----------



## Bantam1

You would have to change the frame, spool and add a couple of parts. I don't even know if the parts are all available any longer.


----------



## wish2fish

Sawblade said:


> I have both the 200BSF and the 200E7. They were both supertuned, and casting distance seems "about" the same. The E7 may have a slight edge in distance, but it is not very much. The biggest difference that I have noticed is in the ergonomics of how I hold the E7. It's lower profile and smaller size make it more comfortable to fish, and fatigue in my left hand is significantly reduced. I have fairly large hands and never noticed anything until I tried a friend's E7. If you don't want to spend the money, do not let anyone talk you into trying their E7. I ended up buying two of them, and carry the 200BSF only as a backup/loaner now.


Pretty much sums it up. The E7 really doesn't act any differently then the other two (at least for me) but the size and feel are noticeable different giving the edge to the E7 in my opinion.


----------



## JohnAkaB

Currently using a 201e7 on a All-Star Titanium 6'6ft rod....what rod is everyone using with their curado's?


----------



## Parafirediesel

*Durability*

I have two old 200Bs. Shawn the Tacklesmith supertuned them, along with upgrading the bearings to boca bearings, and then installing the carbon drag washers....they are bullet proof and cast forever...While I was having them tuned I bought a Revo Inshore thinking it would be my new go to reel :headknock. I now have my REVO inshore stored in the tacklebox as the back up. My neighbors ask me daily if I want to sell one of the curados...How is the durability looking on the E7? I have been considering getting one for awhile.


----------



## JohnAkaB

To tell you the truth this is my first Shimano, coming from a abu....overall this thing is light...Not sure about the durability because I baby this thing anyways


----------



## Beeliminator

my curado reel has lasted a long time. I've used in both freshwater and saltwater and the reel's still going strong. I'm an avid angler fishing as much as possible and this curado still hasn't let me down. Get one if you need.


----------



## DirectDrive

The best Curado is the one you have.
They are all awesome reels.
I still use a model B and it will be seeing combat tomorrow morning on the Deschutes River, Oregon.
The summer steelhead are in....it is the start of the summer campaign :dance:


----------



## scubatexas

Wow, I got lucky. I bought a 200bsf at the pawn shop about 6 months ago for $20, not knowing what it was other then a Curado. I feel even better about the buy now.


----------



## trout250

we had 6 of the old green but only 4 now they sprout legs if you happen to leave them out . 2 of the 100B's 2 of the old gold chronarchs
I supertuned all of these several yrs ago and other that replacing a couple of the drive shaft bearings they have been bullet proof.

Just got 6 of the new E-5's have not even put line on them.

If you could get a car to hold its value and last like these reels do you would never have to buy but 1.


----------



## Stumpgrinder

Bantam1 said:


> I still have my first Curado 200B that I owned prior to working here. They were great for the time. The new stuff just beats it in every way.


Not in price my brother ( sorry , I couldnt help myself. The new Curado is a fine reel)


----------



## DirectDrive

scubatexas said:


> Wow, I got lucky. I bought a 200bsf at the pawn shop about 6 months ago for $20, not knowing what it was other then a Curado. I feel even better about the buy now.


That's a smokin' deal right there !
Be sure to list it in the will....it will still be around....Shimano built those too well.


----------



## Plumbwader

Feel-
1.e7
2.dsf
3.bsf

Castability
1. Bsf
2. Dsf
3. E7 ( casts like a turd compared to the other two)

Durability-

1. Bsf
1. Dsf
1. E7
These reels are all bulletproof if you learn how to tear them down and clean the ENTIRE reel. All good products


----------



## goodwood

I love my E7 for the boat and 50E for wading. Loved the greenies too. Can't go wrong with any of them.


----------



## RedFisch

I have them all and they are all great reels. I had to try something different and got a REVO Premier, does not compare. It is used as a back up to the back up, D101. My favorite is the E7, on a 6'6" FTU green rod, which has been put the test. I have caught a 20# jack crevalle on one occasion and on another 3 - 10# redfish in a row with no problems at all. So, I will stick with my E7 until they come out with the next series.


----------



## bubbas kenner

*curados*

I love them all 200bsf my favorite .Why do they mess with perfection.They quit making there best reels. 200e7 i had it but didnot cast after tuning as good as 200bsf.


----------



## Boatless Potlicker

Jonny Morris makes Curado look like overpriced fashion statements...IMHO :rotfl:


----------



## BustinTops

:texasflag


----------



## Speckhunter77

:flag:The 200dsv.....awsome casting......and looks real good on my Woody.....rod that is.


----------



## cody p

I have the 200dhsv i like it more than my old green.


----------



## txfishon

*Old and New*

The old 100B is a beast of a reel ... Holds more line and cast a mile if you keep it clean and oiled up... The 200 E7 is pretty sweet too cast very well and sits low on the rod.... But hands down the 50E is the ****ZEL light, cast a mile, low profile so its easy on the hands on a long day of wading... Shimano did it right when they made this one !!

Not one of the choices but the silverish / white Chronach 100D (which is a SF) is fine too !!

Is the 100B a SF reel ... Dip Bantom ??

Freddy

<')))>{


----------



## Comeback

JohnAkaB said:


> Currently using a 201e7 on a All-Star Titanium 6'6ft rod....what rod is everyone using with their curado's?


Favorite combo is BSF Supertuned and Waterloo Slam Mag!


----------



## Speckled

txfishon said:


> The old 100B is a beast of a reel ... Holds more line and cast a mile if you keep it clean and oiled up... The 200 E7 is pretty sweet too cast very well and sits low on the rod.... But hands down the 50E is the ****ZEL light, cast a mile, low profile so its easy on the hands on a long day of wading... Shimano did it right when they made this one !!
> 
> Not one of the choices but the silverish / white Chronach 100D (which is a SF) is fine too !!
> 
> *Is the 100B a SF reel ... Dip Bantom ??*
> 
> Freddy
> 
> <')))>{


Not one of those two guys, but yes the 100B is a SF reel .

I like the 100D series better than the 100B but both are great reels :cheers:.

I have a new 200E7 but have not loaded it up yet. It might be awhile because I'll use the two Chronach B's that Dipsay just tuned.

Going to have Dipsay tune the 200E7 (with a couple other reels) soon, so they will fit in with the Chronach B's :biggrin:.


----------



## porkchoplc

whats the difference in the 200 and 300? Line qty?


----------



## Bantam1

Line capacity, gear ratio, spool design, handle, aluminum right side plate on the 300, etc;


----------



## porkchoplc

Just ordered myself a brand new 200E7 on Ebay for 143. Ill let you guys know how it goes


----------



## Skiff

I've had the same CU-200BSF for about 8 years and it's only been cleaned professionally one time. I usually keep up with it and the reel just keeps on working. I've purchased other Shimano products, but I always come back to this same reel. I ordered one off of eBay last week to replace the Citica 200D that I was using. It usually just sits in the boat and I switch lures to use the SF reel. My buddy has one of the old Chronarch 100SF reels and that thing is about the same age and works as good as it did out of the box. I haven't tried the newer Curado, but it also hasn't spoken to me yet. I've held her a time or two in the store and she just doesn't fit my hand very well. Maybe I'm old fashioned?

I've replaced some wear and tear parts such as bearings, drag washers, worm gear, and a spool that I dropped in the garage. Other than that it is like someone else has stated..."Bulletproof!"

Great product from Shimano and well worth the $149.99 price tag it carried back then. I have it on a 6'3 Woodee Titanium and it's my set-up of choice for throwing whatever I want all day long.


----------

